# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Τι εγινε το forum

## tsounakas

Που ειναι το forum οεο???
http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum

----------


## trendy

Ξαναστήνεται!

----------


## tsounakas

Κανα νεο????

----------


## trendy

Είσαι πιο κοντά στα πράγματα από μένα...
Ο Τσαγίονας πρέπει να ξέρει περισσότερα.

----------

